# Building of a Coolerdor



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

There was a previous discussion on how I built my rubberdors and I will get pics on that....but I am upgrading again and starting a new cooler. I will keep updating this thread with more pics.

Here is Stage 1. The Wipe Down and Air Dry process. This is to get any lingering plastic smell out of the cooler. I was lucky that this one barely had anything to begin with. A simple solution of water with a bit of bleach. Wipe it down thoroughly and rinse it off. Then leave it open for a day or two.

Stage 2 will occur over the weekend....applying the cedar shelfs and very thin cedar lining using the cedar sheets from cigar boxes. My friends at Atlantic Cigars are helping me with this and already got a stack waiting. This is not necessary since it will be used to store boxes..but I love the cedar aroma, it's good for the cigars and helps with the humidity........stay tuned...

----------------------------------------
UPDATE - 7/16/07.....please read my thread below...but I added three more pics here....

---------------------------------------
FINAL STAGE - 7/21/07.... New Pics added. Here is the final product. The sides and bottom (back wall) were lined with the thin sheet cedar. I made cedar shelves using larger pieces from the B/M. Let everything air dry for 24 hours +. Now I put the shelves in and added 3 trays of 65%RH beads and 2 digitals. This will be a stand up cooler. So far, so good. I am really happy with it. I am no where near a carpenter or craft guy...but I think it came out very nice. And when you open the door...the cedar aroma is amazing!  Once the RH stablizes, the boxes will be placed in for the final photoshoot!!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Excellent stuff PiPs! A documentation of the process is great for those not familiar with it! Keep 'em coming bro! 

CD


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

I think this is awesome. I have not yet switched to cooler...and to see it in real time is much better than reading about it. Thanks MP!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Glad I could help!


----------



## bamawrx (Jul 10, 2007)

This is how my 140 qt turned out. Its simple and effective for long term storage until I get something better worked out. My cabinet is full so I had to do something. I think you will be very happy with your choice. Sounds like you have a much better project worked out than mine.

Just in case someone is an eagle eye in the group, the hydrometer reads like that. I haven't adjusted the dial down to read 70%.


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

thanks for taking the time to do this mario.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Anytime!! And Bama...that looks great man! Nice box selections as well! LOL How many boxes are you currently fitting in there....I am trying to estimate what I will transfer...


----------



## burritosdaily (Jul 2, 2007)

This will be a huge help to me! I have been doing searches on this topic through the site... thanks!


----------



## bamawrx (Jul 10, 2007)

26 boxes in the 140qt, and I doubt I'd get another one in there. I think it actually works better full than it did early on. I'd keep the lining very slim as the cooler has thick side walls as it is. When you open the top you are hit with this wonderful aroma, so I doubt you really need any attached cedar pieces. It would look cool to be lined, and smell good, so what the heck go for it. Can't wait to see your photos. I do have cedar pieces in there, but they are loose so I can move them as the inventory changes.


----------



## Fr8dog (Apr 17, 2007)

But, where is the beer going to go?

:baffled:


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

bamawrx said:


> 26 boxes in the 140qt, and I doubt I'd get another one in there. I think it actually works better full than it did early on. I'd keep the lining very slim as the cooler has thick side walls as it is. When you open the top you are hit with this wonderful aroma, so I doubt you really need any attached cedar pieces. It would look cool to be lined, and smell good, so what the heck go for it. Can't wait to see your photos. I do have cedar pieces in there, but they are loose so I can move them as the inventory changes.


Yeah...the cedar sheets are paper thin since they are the ones from cigar boxes. Now with mine, I will have it standing and use 2-3 shelfs...pics will come...


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Very nice...im looking to do one as well...Rockys comming to town in two weeks.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

*Stage 2*

Stage 2 is now on its way....I starting placing in some of the cedar sheets I will be using for the door and the shelves. I will not this thicker cedar anywhere else since it will take up too much room. I have the very thin sheets if I want to place any on the sides or on the top and bottom.


----------



## burritosdaily (Jul 2, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> Stage 2 is now on its way....I starting placing in some of the cedar sheets I will be using for the door and the shelves. I will not this thicker cedar anywhere else since it will take up too much room. I have the very thin sheets if I want to place any on the sides or on the top and bottom.


Don't want to be a pain... but I'm really interested in this thread... 

Are you gluing them? Or how are you attaching? So, the pics of the cooler are only of the thin sheets you are using on the inside of the top and bottom, right?

I know, I'm a little slow... Sorry!

Maybe it would help if you gave a couple sentences that generally described the overall plan of build. I think the part that confused my little brain was the "I will not this thicker cedar anywhere else." Then I saw the pic of the wood in the top and bottom which I thought was going to be the thinner cedar.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

burritosdaily said:


> Don't want to be a pain... but I'm really interested in this thread...
> 
> Are you gluing them? Or how are you attaching? So, the pics of the cooler are only of the thin sheets you are using on the inside of the top and bottom, right?
> 
> ...


No worries at all bud..ask away!! Yes there was a word left out of that sentence. Basically, I am attaching the cedar planks using Liquid Nails. Its a silicone based glue. These cedar planks are great. They are pretty thick...maybe the thickness of a SLB lid. They came from the huge 120 count La Flor Factory Press boxes. So the boys at Atlantic gave me like 12 pieces.

Now I am only using these thicker pieces on the lid as you see in the picture. The lid will actually be the door since I will be standing this up when complete. Those pieces you see at the bottom are just extras for now and WILL NOT stay there....that is why I didn't take a pic of them...but they sneaked in the lid shot.

Now for the remaining thicker pieces....I will put TWO together, side by side and make 2 shelves. The nice thing in this cooler is that it has indentations for shelves/dividers. So this is perfect for me to separate the boxes, organize them, better placement of the beads and fans and also quick access. You dont need to take out all your boxes when you are looking for something with this setup compared to the standard chest method.

Tomorrow I plan on adding the THIN cedar sheets. These are paper thin and will be used to line the very top and bottom of the cooler...but picture the cooler standing up so you understand what I mean. I may even throw some pieces on the side. When this stage is complete...I will take a few more pics and then you can fully see what I am doing. Right after that, I will let it completely air dry to get rid of any glue smell and then I will charge the beads and test the RH before the boxes head in....


----------



## burritosdaily (Jul 2, 2007)

Mario, thanks for taking the time to explain... that helps. Thanks for putting all of this on the site. This will be a huge resource for me!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

no prob!!! It takes some time...but will be well worth it. It would have been done already...but I have been busy. It is easy to do....and I am far from a carpenter or anything like that....lol


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

FINAL STAGE - 7/21/07.... New Pics added. Here is the final product. The sides and bottom (back wall) were lined with the thin sheet cedar. I made cedar shelves using larger pieces from the B/M. Let everything air dry for 24 hours +. Now I put the shelves in and added 3 trays of 65%RH beads and 2 digitals. This will be a stand up cooler. So far, so good. I am really happy with it. I am no where near a carpenter or craft guy...but I think it came out very nice. And when you open the door...the cedar aroma is amazing!  Once the RH stablizes, the boxes will be placed in for the final photoshoot!!


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

PiPs, nice job man. I will eventually need to make that move, but I don't see it happening anytime soon. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

g8trbone said:


> PiPs, nice job man. I will eventually need to make that move, but I don't see it happening anytime soon. Thanks for the inspiration.


Thanks TJ!!


----------



## PSO (Feb 9, 2007)

Looks great MP, I am glad you found the cooler and at a great freaking price


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Great post Mario! I added a third tupperdor to my collection last night and have been thinking I need to move to larger storage (Lowes has a wine cooler on sale this week). Wonder if I could designate a shelf in there for chiles....


----------

